# fbsplash silent splash failure

## agoossens

Hi all,

When I boot the silent splash fails with the following output:

```
Can't load config file 1024x768.cfg

Failed to load image (null)

Failed to load image (null)

Failed to get silent splash image

```

This doesn't make any sense - I haven't set 1024x768 - I've set 1280x768 (hard in the kernel and in the kernel boot line). 

What makes it even more confusing is that a few seconds later, the verbose screen for the livecd-2005.1 theme comes up perfectly fine (progress bar and all).

Here's the grub.conf line:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6-pciexpress quiet root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x768-32@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1280x768
```

I can live without the silent splash screen, but it would be nice to figure out why it dies on the silent screen, but works just fine for verbose. Could it have anything to do with the CONSOLE settings?

Any ideas?

Thanks!

-Adam.

[edit: corrected typing errors]Last edited by agoossens on Tue Aug 30, 2005 10:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Adrien

 *agoossens wrote:*   

> This doesn't make any sense - I haven't set 1024x768 - I've set 1280x768 (hard in the kernel and in the kernel boot line).

 

 :Confused:  But does 1280x768 resolution exist??? Not too sure, and not too sure you can create an initramfs at such a resolution... but I may be wrong though

Should be 1280x1024...If your monitor can handle it. Or maybe is it a laptop?

 *agoossens wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Here's the grub.conf line:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You should try this instead:

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6-pciexpress quiet root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x768-32@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1280x768

If it still doesn't work, try lowering the bold value in this: 1280x768-32@60 (try 16 or 24).

What card are you using? ati? nvidia?

Any error messages when creating the initramfs?

cheers!

----------

## agoossens

Hi,

Sorry, I should've mentioned - it's an LG LW60 Express LGW6 (Centrino) laptop, native res of 1280x800. Runs an ATI Mobility Radeon x600 (PCI-E).

As for the error in my grub.conf, that's my fault - bad typing  :Smile:  I couldn't copy/paste directly (since I'm typing this on a different PC).

Creating the initramfs works just fine with the following command:

```
splash_geninitramfs -vg /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1280x768 -r 1280x768 livecd-2005.1
```

No error messages at all.

Lowering the bpp to 24 in the kernel boot parameters has no effect, sadly. Still receive the same messages, then it switches to verbose mode.

Thanks!

-Adam.

----------

## vishnoo

 *agoossens wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> When I boot the silent splash fails with the following output:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That makes sense : your initrd image isn't read at all. The splash you see is loaded after the kernel using your conf in /etc/splash.

So it's either :

- you haven't checked all option needed for the initrd in your kernel (see the howto once more to be sure !!)

- you have udev and haven't created  /dev/console (but i think it's not that as it must complain in this case)

- you have a typo in your grub.conf (but it don't seems so, or i don't see it)

----------

## agoossens

 *vishnoo wrote:*   

> That makes sense : your initrd image isn't read at all. The splash you see is loaded after the kernel using your conf in /etc/splash.
> 
> So it's either :
> 
> - you haven't checked all option needed for the initrd in your kernel (see the howto once more to be sure !!)
> ...

 

I have double checked my kernel configuration and initramfs support is compiled in. After triple checking my grub.conf I can't see a typo in there.

I'm totally out of ideas  :Smile: 

Regards

-Adam.

----------

## swimmer

Just a stupid question: did you mount /boot when you used the splash_geninitramfs command?

Greetz

swimmer

----------

## vishnoo

 *agoossens wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have double checked my kernel configuration and initramfs support is compiled in. After triple checking my grub.conf I can't see a typo in there.
> 
> I'm totally out of ideas 
> ...

 

I sympathize with you....

The fact is your initrd isn't loaded (if you comment the line it wille give you the same result you have)

So what else can it be ? a gensplash package not well compiled (bad /usr/src/linux link ?) ?? but i'm sure you checked this....

Maybe you should try to put off the vesafb parameters (1280x...) in your grub.conf (are those not in vesafb-tng syntax ??)

otherwise i'm out of ideas too (others than triple checking your kernel config...)  :Sad: 

----------

## agoossens

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> Just a stupid question: did you mount /boot when you used the splash_geninitramfs command?
> 
> Greetz
> 
> swimmer

 

Yep.

----------

## agoossens

 *vishnoo wrote:*   

> I sympathize with you....
> 
> The fact is your initrd isn't loaded (if you comment the line it wille give you the same result you have)
> 
> So what else can it be ? a gensplash package not well compiled (bad /usr/src/linux link ?) ?? but i'm sure you checked this....
> ...

 

I'll keep wrestling with it for a bit longer and see if I can figure out wth is going on. If I can't, well, I'm sure I'll survive  :Smile: 

Thanks for your help!  :Very Happy: 

-Adam.

----------

## tcmdvm

Hi,

I am also having problems after updating my splash to the new 2005.1 and changing from 1024x768 to 1280x1024. I am getting the same error that it can't find the 1024x768.cfg file. 

I have used the same splash_genitramfs line as it did to create the 2005.0 splash only changing the resolution and the splash to 2005.1. I am suspecting either a path problem or a configuration file with wrong information, but have not idea where to look for it. Maybe someone will come up with a solution.

Good luck,

Terry

----------

## agoossens

Bizarrely, if I use radeonfb instead of vesafb, both splash screens work fine. radeonfb can handle my native resolution of 1280x800, vesafb just craps out on it (which is why I'm using the non-native resolution 1280x768).

Since I want to use ati-drivers with X for full 3D acceleration I have to rule out radeonfb since the two of them don't play nicely together.

I figure I'll just live without the initial splash screen. It's not a huge catastrophe, but it would be nice to know exactly what the problem is.

----------

## muaddib7

Hi

I would like to add my own version of the problem... I hope that somehow both of them can be solved with one go  :Smile:  (optimistic me!)

Here it goes

I have compiled my kernel (gentoo-sources 2.6.12-r9)/initramfs with genkernel 3.3.5. I use lvm on the system so my line for the magic is:

```
genkernel all --install --gensplash=default --lvm2 --kernel-config=<place to custom config>
```

the custom config has support for the old vesa compiled in and all the options mentioned in the various howtos

the operation runs smoothly, the kernel and the initramfs are installed clearly and I add the following code to grub.conf

```
title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.11-gentoo-r9)

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r9 dolvm2 udev root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/main/root video=vesafb:1024x768@76 vga=0x317 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 spash=verbose,theme:default

        initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r9
```

the result is that the machine boots up without problem, loading the lvm volumes and changing to 1024x768, apart from the following 2 errors:

1. As soon as the initial kernel messages pass by and the screen blanks out, indicating a mode change, the screen remains blanked until an error appears. The error points out that the /proc filesystem was not mounted properly. It seems as if the initramfs image has been loaded and the mounting of /proc "brought back" the output to the screen.

2. While the screen operates at 1024x768, the splash image appears only after the splash service has been started, near the end of the activation of the default init level.

The dmesg output contains the following lines:

```
vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 3072k, total 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=9

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5214

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0
```

and the fbset -i gives the following output:

```
mode "1024x768-76"

    # D: 78.653 MHz, H: 59.949 kHz, V: 75.694 Hz

    geometry 1024 768 1024 768 16

    timings 12714 128 32 16 4 128 4

    rgba 5/11,6/5,5/0,0/0

endmode

Frame buffer device information:

    Name        : VESA VGA

    Address     : 0xd0000000

    Size        : 3145728

    Type        : PACKED PIXELS

    Visual      : TRUECOLOR

    XPanStep    : 0

    YPanStep    : 0

    YWrapStep   : 0

    LineLength  : 2048

    Accelerator : No
```

it seems like during the splash 'init' call from the /init script in the initramfs, the images of the splash are not loaded and what I am experiencing is a blank "silent" splash screen which turns into a blank "verbose" screen.

I have tried to do the same with the vesafb-tng and the radeonfb (VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]) but I get the same results.

Any ideas?

----------

## Aysen

agoossens: I think it might be your /etc/splash/default symlink. You either need to delete it or to make it point to the splash theme dir you use. I've also had

```
Failed to load image (null)
```

until I removed that symlink.

I don't know how was that possible, because all the images are in the initrd, right? But anyway, for some bizarre reason it worked for me.

----------

## kumy

Hi,

I had the same problem...

```
vesafb: mode 1600x1200-16 not found

vesafb: mode 1600x1200-16 not found

vesafb: mode 1600x1200-16 not found

vesafb: mode 1600x1200-16 not found

vesafb: mode 1600x1200-16 not found

vesafb: mode 1792x1344-16 not found

vesafb: mode 1792x1344-16 not found

vesafb: mode 1856x1392-16 not found

vesafb: mode 1856x1392-16 not found

vesafb: mode 1920x1440-16 not found

vesafb: mode 1920x1440-16 not found

Can't open config file /etc/splash/livecd-2005.1/1400x1050.cfg.

Failed to load image (null).

Failed to load image (null).

Failed to get silent splash image.
```

my resolution under X is 1680x1050.. I thought that the framebuffer mode will accept this, but not... in reality i have only 1400x1050 in the virtual console

I have solved the problem "Can't open config file /etc/splash/livecd-2005.1/1400x1050.cfg." by setting all that is related to framebuffer to  1400x1050. and it works perfectly...

- in the kernel

- in grub

- in the splash_geninitramfs command line

hope this will help

Regards

Kumy

----------

## fourhead

Hello,

I have the exact same error. At bootup, it tells me that it can't load the config file for 1024x768 although I'm using 1280x1024, and there are two messages "Can't load image (NULL)" or so, but then after the first view init messages and after udev is started the splash comes up. So is this an udev issue? For you out there with udev and a fully working splash, what's your kernel config?? I have the exact same splash setup on an iBook too and there it works perfectly, the splash is smoothly fading in.

Here's my grub.conf:

```

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/2.6.13-gentoo root=/dev/sda1 noexec=on noexec32=on quiet video=vesafb vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd

```

For some reason this "video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr....." stuff doesn't work for me at all, I have to use this vga=791 setting.

This seems like a bug somewhere to me, or I'm missing something in my kernel...

Tom

----------

## kumy

Hi

my grub.conf is 

```
kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdb2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1400x1050-32@70 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

module /System.map

```

----------

